
Google Glass 2.0 Is a Startling Second Act - edward
https://www.wired.com/story/google-glass-2-is-here/
======
shiftpgdn
My cynical view of this is that it's the final death knell for industrial
work. Why hire someone with experience or talent when you just need a warm
body to follow the ikea instructions and turn screws?

It reminds me of the dystopian short story "Manna"[1] where all workers wear a
Google Glass like device and an AI controls them.

[1] [http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm](http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm)

~~~
throwawaybbq1
Loved that story. We can even dream of the ending (with bitcoin, ether and
dao's .. haha!).

The first version of Glass was utter crap and felt like a waste of money (I'm
surprised they didn't get sued by purchasers). I won't trust them again as a
developer. Frankly, they should allow devs to exchange their hw for the new
one for free or a significant discount. If they did that, I'd look at their
platform. Else, I'm out.

------
natch
How can a Wired writer be so naive as to entirely miss the big play here?

Obviously Google is using Glass in these scenarios to conduct data collection
which can ultimately be used to train robots for the same jobs. Very clever
that they are able to get the companies to pay for it and the workers to buy
into it. I'm not saying the usage as described (help human workers function
better at their jobs) is not a win; it's just not the real story.

~~~
ac29
HN is not a good place to post unsourced conspiracy theories.

~~~
tj-teej
HN is the exact right place for comments like the one above.

~~~
RickS
Not only is it exceedingly reasonable, google has a history of exactly this
type of play. 2 examples: they offered "free 411" to train their voice
recognition, and they used captchaa first to decode books, and now to train
computer vision algos. The theory offered is superbly likely IMO.

